# I need a huge favor and some advice



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

My favorite single malt whisky distillery is the Dalmore in the Highlands of Scotland. Being a charter member of their fan club has afforded me the rights to buy a limited edition bottle of 12 year old single malt that they put to cask on New Year's Day, 12:01am in the year 2000.

The trouble is, I can't get it to the US or Canada because of shipping laws. I can have the bottle sent anywhere else, but I don't know how I'd get it to the states if I did purchase the bottle (at a crazy deal of a price, too). I'd even be willing to sell it to one of our overseas Puffers if it won't get to the states in good condition.

Any advice, or someone willing to play tag team shipping would be great.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I know we have a few members in that area of the world. Bump to keep this at the top. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i know some folks in that part of the world...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I think we have this handled, thank you!!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Awsome! It's threads like this that make me go WOW!!!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

jphank said:


> My favorite single malt whisky distillery is the Dalmore in the Highlands of Scotland. Being a charter member of their fan club has afforded me the rights to buy a limited edition bottle of 12 year old single malt that they put to cask on New Year's Day, 12:01am in the year 2000.
> 
> The trouble is, I can't get it to the US or Canada because of shipping laws. I can have the bottle sent anywhere else, but I don't know how I'd get it to the states if I did purchase the bottle (at a crazy deal of a price, too). I'd even be willing to sell it to one of our overseas Puffers if it won't get to the states in good condition.
> 
> Any advice, or someone willing to play tag team shipping would be great.


i know someone in that area of the world...

PM me and let me know what you're looking to do. i'll see if i can help out.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

The bottle is on its way to America via a circuitous route. Praying it makes it through customs and in one piece!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

A very special thank you to a great Puffer and truly outstanding gentleman for helping make this happen!










The label reads:

The Dalmore
Millenium Release
1263 Custodian Bottling
70cl Richard Paterson Master Distiller
57.7%ABV

Cask No1:

A signle cask laid to rest in 2000, the Dalmore Millennium release is matured initially in American ex-bourbon wood and then transferred into a Matusalem oloroso sherry cask. Bottled in 2012 at its perfect strength and maturity, every bottle deserves to be nurtured by a true Custodian (that's me!).

Aroma: Caramelised orange, sweet pear, and ripe mango

Palate: Toffee apple, pineapple and Madeira cake

Finish: Muscovado, roast coffee, and cocoa


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

CONGRATS Jessica!! And super props to your accomplice(s). Very, very nice and Enjoy the heck out of that!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I am really glad that it survived it's adventure and arrived in one piece.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I just found this thread...it is cool to see resourcefulness and kindness are alive and well here at PUFF.


----------

